
CIA, FBI launch manhunt for leaker who gave top-secret documents to WikiLeaks - Jerry2
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/cia-fbi-on-manhunt-for-leaker-who-gave-top-secret-documents-to-wikileaks/
======
pasbesoin
Not just in "spy cases", but in all areas -- e.g. a missing "fugitive" the
other week in a nearby state -- I read and hear about the incredible amounts
of manpower (gender-neutral) and related resources being devoted to these
"hunts."

And I can't help thinking, 'What if you (random gov. agency, or whatever --
and the politics behind it) put those resources _into addressing the
underlying problem?_

In my neighboring state problem, several _man-years_ of effort and wages --
including, I'm betting, a significant chunk of overtime wages -- went into
tracking down one fellow who went off-grid and was found -- in a non-
confrontational manner -- by a local farmer.

That would buy a lot of assistance and prevention programs. A lot of pro-
active healthcare and remediation -- areas where a relatively little amount of
money goes a long way.

In these "leak" cases, nobody seems to work up-front on systems design and
mitigation. And, in my opinion and wish, full-book audit trails; I'm not
particularly interested in controlling these leakers, but I would like an
inviolable record of every use of these systems that also documents uses to
circumvent citizens' rights and due process.

------
NotSammyHagar
Think about what this does to the morale of the people left at the cia or the
nsa working on software. You face an endless series of investigations about
leaking stuff. It doesn't end even if you stop working there probably. That's
one reason I have always hesitated about a government job, there's never an
end to them bugging you. You work at Microsoft for a few years, you get a new
job, no one comes to arrest you or sift through your possessions or surveils
you online trying to see if you did something wrong. At least there's a lot
less chance that mikeysoft would do that, compared to the govt.

